# Unter Prime95 friert mein Pc ab



## Zeto (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe heute, weil ich meine cpu übertakten wollte Prime 95 vor der Übertaktung gestartet und nach etwa 8 Minuten hat sich mein Pc eingefroren.
Ich bin total ratlos.

Alles lief im Normalzustand, bisher hatte ich nie Probleme beim spielen oder sonst etwas gehabt.

Könnt ihr mir bitte weiter helfen.

Ich hatte bevor ich die GSkill Ram eingebaut habe OCZ Reaper drin gehabt und ständig Blue Screens und Abstürze bekommen.

Eventuell waren meine Rambausteine ja gar nicht der Fehler sondern ein anderer.

Was könnten mögliche Fehlerursachen sein?
P.S. unter Sysprofile ist mein aktueller Pc(DanielZ86 heisse ich dort falls es jemanden verwundert das ich da nicht Zeto heisse)

Gruß Zeto


----------



## mille25 (3. Juni 2009)

schwer zu sagen woran es liegt. da kann man nur vermutungen anstellen. evtl braucht der ram minimal mehr saft oder die cpu. der chipsatz ist auch nicht mehr der aktuellste und du hast ihn mit nem 45nm quad und 4gb ram gekoppelt. sollte zwar eig. kein problem sein aber gaaaaanz vllt braucht er bisschen mehr spannung oder so. aber zuerstmal würde ich ram vermuten und evtl die spannung um 0,1v anziehen.


----------



## Zeto (3. Juni 2009)

Ram:
Ausgangsspannung 8-9 Min
Um 0,05V angehoben 4-5 Min
Um 0,1V angehoben 2-3 Min
Danach hat sich der Pc eingefrohren.

Seltsam um so mehr Spannung um so schneller hängt sich der ganze Rechner auf.


----------



## The_Final (3. Juni 2009)

Möglicherweise verträgt dein RAM einfach nicht mehr Spannung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2009)

Beim Ram sind alle Werte (Latenzen) richtig eingegeben?
Mit der Spannung solltest du beim Ram nicht noch höher gehen.


----------



## Zeto (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir Memtest3 herunter geladen.
Wenn ich jetzt auf starten klicke kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
ImageShack

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2009)

So hab jetzt ein 40 minütigen Testlauf durchgeführt.
Ohne Fehler.
Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## The_Final (4. Juni 2009)

Ich würde memtest länger laufen lassen, ein Fehler tritt oft erst nach mehreren Durchläufen auf.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal 2 Testläufe gemacht auch ohne Fehler.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Mainboard einen Defekt hatt.

Das wäre schon mein zweites ddr2 Kit von einem anderen Hersteller das nicht richtig funktionieren würde.


----------



## Zeto (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt einen 4:30 stündigen Test hinter mir.
Naja mit schlechtem Ergebniss 3473 Fehler in 6 Durchgänge.
Bei genau 74% im 7 Test hat sich mein Pc aufgehangen.


----------



## The_Final (5. Juni 2009)

Redest du von memtest? Wenn ja, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der RAM defekt ist.


----------



## Zeto (5. Juni 2009)

Ja ich rede vom Memtest.

Kann es auch sein, dass das Mainboard einen Defekt hat?
Ich meine 1x Ozc Reaper Kit defekt und dieses (GSkill) auch.

ich hatte bisher noch nie defekte Artikel und dann gleich zweimal das gleiche.

irgendwie etwas seltsam.

Gibt mir bitte Tips was ich machen soll.
Gruß Zeto


----------



## Zeto (5. Juni 2009)

Na toll.
Wir haben zwar einen Computerhändler hier in der Nähe, aber der wollte mich das letzte mal über den Tisch ziehen.
Ich habe niemanden bei dem ich das teste könnte.

Dann muss ich halt mal sehen wie ich das Problem beheben kann.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Robin13788 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube die Überschrift, "Unter Prime95 friert mein Pc ab", kann auch falsch inerpretiert werden, stellst du die CPU in den Kühlschrank bis sie tiefgefroren ist und lässt sie zum auftauen dann ohne Kühler Prime95 durchlaufen damit bei den Temps die CPU "abfriert"??? 
Ne mal im ernst, vllt ist einfach die Voltzahl zu hoch, untervolte mal einw enig, sollte helfen.


----------



## Zeto (5. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Überschrift ist mir auch nacher aufgefallen.

Ich hatte mehre Sätze im Kopf gehabt.

das "AB" kommt daher, weil ich eigentlich was mit abstürzen schreiben wollte, aber ich dachte mir schreibe lieber das er einfriert.
Und so kam der Satz auf einmal zustande, wobei das eigentlich schon fast so ist.
Im idle hat meine cpu 19-21 Grad

Ich habe dem Ram auch mal weniger Volt gegeben, aber er hatte immer noch die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## The_Final (5. Juni 2009)

Eventuell könntest du versuchen, den RAM in andere Speicherbänke zu stecken oder die Riegel einzeln zu testen, sofern das nicht schon geschehen ist.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Kann es möglich sein das mein Mainboard die Ram Bausteine zerstört hat?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juni 2009)

Wenn du mit zuviel Spannung drauf gegangen bist, ja.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Die waren vor der Spannungserhöhung schon defekt.
Daher auch meine Frage.
Mal eine andere Frage macht es Sinn sich ein Board mit einem x48 chipsatz zu holen?


----------



## The_Final (6. Juni 2009)

Kommt darauf an, was du vorhast.


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mir das Asus P5E Deluxe holen.

Ist das eigentlich ein gutes Oc Board?


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes X48 Board am besten mit 1600 FSB.

Sound ist egal, weil ich habe mir eine creative Soundkarte geholt.


----------



## MSPCFreak (6. Juni 2009)

Asus P5Q Serie ist sehr gut zum ocen!


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Soll ich direkt nach einem DDR3 Board gucken, weil Ram Bausteine werden eh gewechselt?


----------



## MSPCFreak (6. Juni 2009)

ddr3 bringt kaum Vorteile. Das musst du entscheiden!


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte diese Ram - Bausteine einbauen:
OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1150 Kit

Kurze Frage zum übertakten.

Die Cpu hat einen Fsb von 1333MHZ
und diese Rambausteine 1150 mhz
Das Mainboard hat einen Fsb bis max 1600 mhz, aber das Bord kann nur bis zu DDR 1066 andwandt werden.

Wie verhält sich das genau beim übertakten?


----------



## Zeto (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe die Reaper gestestet, aber mit extrem vielen Fehlern in kürzester Zeit.
In 4 Min. über 4.000 Fehler.

Die Gskill laufen nun 7 Stunden und haben 7 Durchgänge OHNE Fehler überstanden.

Meint ihr das reicht als Aussagekräftige Antwort, das die Speicher nicht an den abstürzen Schuld sind.
Denkt ihr, dass das Mainboard Schuld daran sein könnte?

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2009)

So das GSkill Kit habe ich jetzt 16 Stunden bzw. 16 Durchläufe testen lassen.
Das Gute OHNE Fehler 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch raus finden, was bei mir diesen Fehler verursacht.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tips.


----------



## steinschock (7. Juni 2009)

Spiel mal das neueste Bios auf, dann noch ein Cmos reset.

Cmos kannst du auch vorher testen.


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2009)

So habe den Fehler wahrscheinlich gefunden.   

Echt tricky das ganze.

Im Everest stand 1,89 DDR Volt, daher hatte ich ihm Bios die Spannung auf 2,1 Volt angepasst. 
Jetzt kommts die 1,89 die Everest angezeigt waren falsch, es waren nämlich 2,1 Volt gewesen.
Diesen Fehler habe ich gestern Abend bemerkt.

Seit dem habe ich mehrere Tests durchgeführt, mit einer positiven Rückmeldung.

Ich habe die Cpu auf 3,2 Ghz übertaktet, ohne irgendeine Spannung zu erhöhen.

Prime 95 läuft nun seit 3 Stunden unter diesen Einstellungen:Custom-Rum mit 8k-4096k, FFTs in-place und 15min pro FFT-Einheit.

Die Temps: sind unter Maxium bei 60°, nur im 3 Kern habe ich 61°.

Ich hoffe jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei.

Wie lange soll ich Prime95 laufen lassen?


Gruß Zeto


----------



## The_Final (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Sys auf den Einstellungen bleibt und du den PC oft länger laufen lässt, wären 24h evt. angebracht; für ein System, das zum Alltagsgebrauch bestimmt ist, würde ich persönlich zumindest 8h empfehlen.


----------



## Zeto (7. Juni 2009)

Okay, danke.

Dann lass ich ihn bis morgen um 14 Uhr laufen(24 Stunde), solange halte ich es auch am Laptop aus 

Gruß Zeto


----------

